# Words that are slowly dying



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I have a thought about not too long ago ,
I messaged a friend saying “ have a grand night” and she responded “Didn’t think anybody used the word ‘grand’ anymore but you too.” 

And I got thinking you don’t hear the term “ grand” a lot anymore, so let’s ask the question. What other words are slowly disappearing from people’s vocabulary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Pay phone


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Pay phone


Are there any left ? Let alone a phone booth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Are there any left ? Let alone a phone booth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a few.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Are there any left ? Let alone a phone booth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see the odd pay phone still.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I know of three in Gananoque.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Morse Code


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm trying to think of words that are losing their currency independent of the thing they describe fading away, but it's hard. I talk how I talk and if some of my expressions are on the way out, my friends don't know any better. My kids do, of course.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I asked a young woman last week if she would like to have a roll on my chesterfield and she said “do you mean sex on your couch”?

I blushed and immediately attempted to overt her gaze from the prominent erection that I had produced by pulling up my trousers and running out of Costco.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I asked a young woman last week if she would like to have a roll on my chesterfield and she said “do you mean sex on your couch”?
> 
> I blushed and immediately attempted to overt her gaze from the prominent erection that I had produced by pulling up my trousers and running out of Costco.


Where you got into a knife fight over your parking spot.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Tecnical lexicons change the fasted as far as words disappearing go. In this new age of the pendulum swing, Science/medical words go next they become common words in day to day speech, synonym unrelated objectively to the original science based definition, and generally politically wrong outside of science.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Where you got into a knife fight over your parking spot.


It’s not everyone’s cup of tea.. But I would be remiss if I didn’t say that one has honestly not lived until they have engaged in close quarter combat at Costco with an edged weapon in one hand and a throbbing 3.4 inch phallus in the other.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> It’s not everyone’s cup of tea.. But I would be remiss if I didn’t say that one has honestly not lived until they have engaged in close quarter combat at Costco with an edged weapon in one hand and a throbbing 3.4 inch phallus in the other.


Who's phallus is in your hand?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, this thread got weird really fast.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Malarkey, balderdash, he/him and she/her, lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Who's phallus is in your hand?


The scoundrel that tried to take MY PARKING SPOT!!!!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Excuse me, sorry, and thank you.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"_Haberdashery_". Someone sent a You-Tube vid of a guy (I guess) doing a concert in a men's clothing store. The song "I Have No F**ks to Give". I said, strange topic for a tiny concert in a haberdashery. She said "uhh, what?"
I've been told often I "talk like an old person". (I'm 47) It was clarified, that "Not that you are old, you talk like people in olden times did".

Not sure that's better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Half the english language is being marked obsolete by the cancel culture.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

ham radio.. cb's


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I try to use bumbershoot and perambulator at every opportunity - drives my teenagers nuts!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Morse Code


Nope, it's still alive, used by hundreds of thousands, maybe over a million, radio amateurs around the world. At ANY time there are dozens, hundreds, thousands of code transmissions in the radio waves frying your brain. Many of them are still generated by hand with a key the old-fashioned way, but now they are often generated by (and often also interpreted by) computers connected to radios.

When radio/atmospheric conditions are poor and voice communications are impossible or unreliable, Morse Code can very often get messages through. It's still used in the marine world (commercial and personal vessels) as a fall-back for that reason. 

Jay Leno once contrived a race on the Tonight Show to deliver a message; two guys using Morse Code and two using text messaging. Here's the brief clip:






So it's not the hottest digital mode around but assertions of its disappearance are premature.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Fred Gifford said:


> ham radio.. cb's


Last time I looked (about seven-eight years ago) the number of ham radio licenses in North America and Europe had been growing steadily by about 15% per year for several years running.

I dunno if it kept up that pace, but on-air amateur radio activity and sales of radio products have un-surprisingly surged again in the past year. It's likely that the pandemic has increased time available for it and also increased anxiety about self-sufficiency (which for some people includes independent radio communication). 

This surge has occurred despite that we are approaching "solar minimum" (look it up) and one of the deepest/longest solar minimums in over a hundred years that will make radio communication more challenging. (Maybe there will be a resurgence in Morse Code!  )


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

carburator


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

leaded fuel
spare tire
most fun is now "funnest"


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cool, neat, groovy, boogie, far out,


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Fred Gifford said:


> ham radio.. cb's


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

video tape


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

... _ _ _ ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I was watching some old Warner Bros cartoons with my kid...and someone said "...happy and gay..." I had to explain to her that it once meant something completely different.

voluptuous, curvy, used to mean normal range of body weight but with more extreme chest-waist-hip ratios. Now they mean fat.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> I asked a young woman last week if she would like to have a roll on my chesterfield and she said “do you mean sex on your couch”?
> 
> I blushed and immediately attempted to overt her gaze from the prominent erection that I had produced by pulling up my trousers and running out of Costco.


even i dont know wtf you meant...weed?
why would any adult want to have sex on their couch/sofa/chesterfield?


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I would be remiss


there's one right there that i haven't seen in a while

i wrote a blog post for the church i attend the other day and the pastor sent out an email calling it "inciteful" so i asked him if that was double entendre or if he meant it or if he didn't know very much about spelling and he didn't know what i was talking about so it seemed like the third option was likely where he was going

we're in a funny spot in culture in which word nerds really do rule the world but it's also sort of a lexical wild west libertarian free for all at the same time

j


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> I was watching some old Warner Bros cartoons with my kid...and someone said "...happy and gay..." I had to explain to her that it once meant something completely different.
> 
> voluptuous, curvy, used to mean normal range of body weight but with more extreme chest-waist-hip ratios. Now they mean fat.


I think that’s a shame how the new generation of girls look at themselves.like a girl I know that I’m quite fond of weighs 140lb and she looks at herself as she is fat and is not good enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I was watching some old Warner Bros cartoons with my kid...and someone said "...happy and gay..." I had to explain to her that it once meant something completely different.


Just yesterday my mother noted that we've had a "queer" winter with warmer weather and less snow.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

old time slang for 'sound advice'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Nope, it's still alive, used by hundreds of thousands, maybe over a million, radio amateurs around the world. At ANY time there are dozens, hundreds, thousands of code transmissions in the radio waves frying your brain. Many of them are still generated by hand with a key the old-fashioned way, but now they are often generated by (and often also interpreted by) computers connected to radios.
> 
> When radio/atmospheric conditions are poor and voice communications are impossible or unreliable, Morse Code can very often get messages through. It's still used in the marine world (commercial and personal vessels) as a fall-back for that reason.
> 
> ...


A lot of armed forces use morse code too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Last time I looked (about seven-eight years ago) the number of ham radio licenses in North America and Europe had been growing steadily by about 15% per year for several years running.
> 
> I dunno if it kept up that pace, but on-air amateur radio activity and sales of radio products have un-surprisingly surged again in the past year. It's likely that the pandemic has increased time available for it and also increased anxiety about self-sufficiency (which for some people includes independent radio communication).
> 
> This surge has occurred despite that we are approaching "solar minimum" (look it up) and one of the deepest/longest solar minimums in over a hundred years that will make radio communication more challenging. (Maybe there will be a resurgence in Morse Code!  )


Short wave/Ham lives.Same with CB radios and Walky Talkies.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

“Presently” seems to have been replaced by “momentarily” leading to frightening experiences like a pilot announcing that, “We will be in the air momentarily.”


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> carburator


Still out there tho some call them Chillums.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> looks at herself as she is fat and is not good enough


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

You don't really hear of hobos getting the bum's rush anymore. I miss a good old 23 skidoo.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> You don't really hear of hobos getting the bum's rush anymore. I miss a good old 23 skidoo.....


All I asked for was a Pine Float.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

No guff!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> even i dont know wtf you meant...weed?
> why would any adult want to have sex on their couch/sofa/chesterfield?


I think it was meant more to try paint us a picture of sex on the couch... which turns out to be inside the Costco. A _jovial_ turn if you will.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> View attachment 349790
> 
> 
> The scoundrel that tried to take MY PARKING SPOT!!!!!!


How the hell did that Alaskan Husky turn into a cat?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The demise of vinyl led to the abandonment of some terms/phrases, like "broken record", and "flip side".

Forty-five years back, I was working on a large research project as a research assistant, administering questionnaires to schoolchildren all around the Montreal area. One of the questionnaires was a personality inventory, tailored to children. Unfortunately, it had been developed some 15-20 years earlier, so the vernacular was puzzling to the kids, who would raise their hand and ask me "Sir, who are my folks?" and "What's a chum?".

Euphemisms also tend to come and go. When was the last time you swived?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

By canoe


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember seeing in some of my dads playboy magazines from the '70's, people used to call sex "balling"...never actually heard anyone say it in real life though.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I remember seeing in some of my dads playboy magazines from the '70's, people used to call sex "balling"...never actually heard anyone say it in real life though.


In Rocky, Pauly asks Rocky if he's 'balling' his sister.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ...never actually heard anyone say it in real life though.


I had a GF in high skool used to call it that.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

really? never heard or read that word


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I remember seeing in some of my dads playboy magazines from the '70's, people used to call sex "balling"...never actually heard anyone say it in real life though.


It was used a fair bit in the 60's along with sayings like "Did you score?" which could mean one of two things. They probably don't use phrases like 'submarine races' or 'laying pipe' anymore. 


SWLABR said:


> I think it was meant more to try paint us a picture of sex on the couch... which turns out to be inside the Costco. A _jovial_ turn if you will.


I've had sex in a lot of places but never on a couch in Costco....do they sell couches in Costco? I'm trying to remember what we used to call 'Dogging' which I believe is still just a British term.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> I think that’s a shame how the new generation of girls look at themselves.like a girl I know that I’m quite fond of weighs 140lb and she looks at herself as she is fat and is not good enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree!
I prefer women who are from cultures that still value cooking and eating more than social media and binge drinking.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

slag banal said:


> “Presently” seems to have been replaced by “momentarily” leading to frightening experiences like a pilot announcing that, “We will be in the air momentarily.”


Kinda suggests that they won't be airborne for very long.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Going down the old mine with a *Transistor radio* "


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


Or even worse, "you're welcome" replaced by "yep" or "yup".

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


I find in the US everyone says "uh-huh" instead of youre welcome.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

grumpyoldman said:


> Or even worse, "you're welcome" replaced by "yep" or "yup".
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


Like the Sesame Street aliens?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I blushed and immediately attempted to overt her gaze


I appreciate your eloquence but it's 'avert'. 

Haven't heard anyone saying giv'r for awhile. Or 'boot it'.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


My friend has a small Law Office. He has given specific instructions to his employees to never use "No problem" as a response. Especially if you are being thanked for something. 

...unless of course the questions is "Is there a problem?". If there is no problem, only then can you say "no problem".


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Countenance


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

grumpyoldman said:


> Or even worse, "you're welcome" replaced by "yep" or "yup".
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


Yup's been around fore as long as I can remember meaning, among others, you're right, yes, ok and, you're welcome.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> It’s not everyone’s cup of tea.. But I would be remiss if I didn’t say that one has honestly not lived until they have engaged in close quarter combat at Costco with an edged weapon in one hand and a throbbing 3.4 inch phallus in the other.


Dumb kid bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.





laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


Very true. I just caught myself with just that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Wow, this thread got weird really fast.


When does a girl become a young woman?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> leaded fuel
> spare tire
> most fun is now "funnest"


Spare tire is still around but mostly in a non-vehicle sense.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> When does a girl become a young woman?


That all depends on what decade you where in. To think at one time a 13 year old girl could legally marry and have children . But that was the norm seems rather sickening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm trying to think of words that are losing their currency independent of the thing they describe fading away, but it's hard. I talk how I talk and if some of my expressions are on the way out, my friends don't know any better. My kids do, of course.


You just don't have the hang of adulting but someone might post a reaction gif to that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> even i dont know wtf you meant...weed?
> why would any adult want to have sex on their couch/sofa/chesterfield?


There are times when you have kids and/or grandkids between the ages of about 3 and around 12 that you sometimes have sex where and when it's possible. Or, you and your partner could be curled up on the couch, with or without a blanket, and one thing leads to another and for what ever reason, you don't make it to your bed and the floor is just too far away. Same as going to a drive in and not watching the movie. There's another word/word group that's going fast, drive in movie. Motel seems to be hanging in there but not by much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> That all depends on what decade you where in. To think at one time a 13 year old girl could legally marry and have children . But that was the norm seems rather sickening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going by most cultures it's sometime between about 9 and 13 or so when Aunt Mable starts to pay visits and girls turn into young women. In Canada, with parents consent, you can get married at 16 and that depends on your provinces law....there doesn't seem to be a federal age.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> How the hell did that Alaskan Husky turn into a cat?


He became Grumpy, not to be confused with this guy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

comeuppance


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not going to read through 4 pages so in case it was already mentioned....

Respect


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> When does a girl become a young woman?


When she’s adult enough to buy her own groceries but young enough to still look good naked lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

jb welder said:


> I appreciate your eloquence but it's 'avert'.
> 
> Haven't heard anyone saying giv'r for awhile. Or 'boot it'.


Thanks JB, I haven’t proof read anything that I’ve typed on a phone keyboard since 2007 🤓


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Going by most cultures it's sometime between about 9 and 13 or so when Aunt Mable starts to pay visits and girls turn into young women. In Canada, with parents consent, you can get married at 16 and that depends on your provinces law....there doesn't seem to be a federal age.


Iran = 12
Mexico = 14
Canada = 16
US = 18

My optimal age range for mates is 25-25 and a half. With prominent child bearing hips and a neck tattoo that says “RASPEKT”


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are words that get used, but they lose their meaning.

Like dilemma
It seems people use it to describe a choice that isn't easy--but the outcome will be good either way.

Like which guitar do I get? What a dilemma!

No--eitehr way you get a guitar you like.

We need a new word for a difficult choice where any choice we make sucks.
But even refusing to decide yields a horrible result.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Application


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Tv antenna


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zontar said:


> We need a new word for a difficult choice where any choice we make sucks.
> But even refusing to decide yields a horrible result.


Polling station? Voting booth?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


Or worse-"no worries"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Iran = 12
> Mexico = 14
> Canada = 16
> US = 18
> ...


Not talking about when they can get married, talking about when a girl turns into a young woman. Usually some where between 9 and 13. BTW in Canada it's 16 with consent to get married, 18 without. In most of the states it's 18 without consent one state is 19 and one state is 21. With consent it can go as low as 12 for the girl and 14 for the boy. In a lot of them it's 15 or 16. 


Always12AM said:


> When she’s adult enough to buy her own groceries but young enough to still look good naked lol.


That could be 14 or less to at least 80. Here you can get a job at 12, a learners at 14 and your own place at 16.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

"No problem"
"No worries"

Guilty. 🙄

For what it's worth, "It's nothing" - which is effectively what both of these are saying - is "You're welcome" in many languages.

"Uh-huh" and "Yup" drive me nuts


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Polling station? Voting booth?


Well I meant more horrible than that, but you do have a point.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems that when you ask your sig other be they male or female how they are doing, "FINE" is still the answer most of the times. If you ask what's the matter, "NOTHING" is right up there too. About that time you should head for the nearest vendors and buy yourself at least a Mickey.


zontar said:


> We need a new word for a difficult choice where any choice we make sucks.
> But even refusing to decide yields a horrible result.


Go buy a new guitar or something equally as expensive or more so and your sig other will give you quite a few words. Same if you answer, "Does this make me look fat?" without a pause and/or laughter. Imbroglio might just cover a lot of situations. Sounds like some Gen Z spin doctor thought that one up tho it's been around for years. Give it a week or so and it probably would be shortened to Imbro and have it's own emogy.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Not talking about when they can get married, talking about when a girl turns into a young woman. Usually some where between 9 and 13. BTW in Canada it's 16 with consent to get married, 18 without. In most of the states it's 18 without consent one state is 19 and one state is 21. With consent it can go as low as 12 for the girl and 14 for the boy. In a lot of them it's 15 or 16.
> 
> That could be 14 or less to at least 80. Here you can get a job at 12, a learners at 14 and your own place at 16.


Nobody around here can provide for themselves with “a” job.

Otherwise I would have walked into moxies in 2015 blind folded and walked out with a wife lol.

I’d have been on my 5th marriage by now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone that thinks a 12 yr old is a sexual being, needs their head examined. And preemptively, please don’t put up any pics of tarted up tween models to “prove you’re right” . You know better than that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> My friend has a small Law Office. He has given specific instructions to his employees to never use "No problem" as a response.


Just heard one of my law clerks say that to someone on the phone about 30 seconds after I read this post. I’m not gonna worry about it ... lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Nobody around here can provide for themselves with “a” job.
> 
> Otherwise I would have walked into moxies in 2015 blind folded and walked out with a wife lol.
> 
> I’d have been on my 5th marriage by now.


Gumption....what some people lack. People with it can provide for themselves with a job. Especially if they have spunk.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

VCR- My nephews were very uncertain about what it did, or how it did it. So we watched the _Song Remains the Same_ on VHS.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Conundrum


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Many of these words ARE still in use. They just aren't used by the Tik-Tok generation.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Many of these words ARE still in use. They just aren't used by the Tik-Tok generation.


Yep, not many Tik-Tok'ers appreciate a good pair of dungarees


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 349949
> 
> 
> 
> anyone that thinks a 12 yr old is a sexual being, needs their head examined. And preemptively, please don’t put up any pics of tarted up tween models to “prove you’re right” . You know better than that.


I agree 100% .actually one thing that annoys me ok more like makes me livid is children Cheerleaders . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Many of these words ARE still in use. They just aren't used by the Tik-Tok generation.


Like
"Ashes to ashes,
Dust to dust,
If you don't like my sweater,
Keep your hands off my bust'
Burma Shave."
Those signs used to be everywhere.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Like
> "Ashes to ashes,
> Dust to dust,
> If you don't like my sweater,
> ...


I certainloy recall Burma Shave signs - they made the long drives more fun - but I don't remember content like that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I certainloy recall Burma Shave signs - they made the long drives more fun - but I don't remember content like that.


I remember the signs being around motels in BC. That might not be a Burma Shave sign set 








but it sounds like one. It was from the mid 60's. Probably not in the book tho.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Transparency. 
Accountability.

Still used, all but meaningless now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Transparency.
> Accountability.
> 
> Still used, all but meaningless now.


Well, if we're going in that direction, you may as well add Responsibility, Ethics, Honour, and Integrity....lol.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bunions.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Transparency.
> Accountability.
> 
> Still used, all but meaningless now.


I want a transparent and accountable overdrive.

But since you started it, let's just say there are many words that are still very much in use, but have lost their meaning, or at least have become so broad in their usage as to have no real meaning anymore.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> words that are still very much in use, but have lost their meaning


racist


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cold as a witch's teet in a brass brassiere


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

freeze the balls off a brass monkey


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tain't


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Braces (suspenders)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> freeze the balls off a brass monkey


That's about the time the Key Kee bird flies by. Bet he was a member of the Turtle Club.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Braces (suspenders)


Not too sure what the call them but there still are a lot around here.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure what the call them but there still are a lot around here.


There are still lots of suspenders here, but I think only old men still call them braces. 

I remember a lot more people calling them braces when I was a kid.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> There are still lots of suspenders here, but I think only old men still call them braces.
> 
> I remember a lot more people calling them braces when I was a kid.


I think back when I was a kid braces, the kind to hold your pants up, buttoned on to the pants where as suspenders used an alligator type clamp.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jb welder said:


> Bunions.


I disagree. My wife's best friend has to have bunion surgery!! She's not even old!!! Hereditary apparently.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> pants


Trousers. Don't here that one too often either.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Trousers. Don't here that one too often either.


Dungarees!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

gallivanting


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

slacks (dress pants)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I used "donnybrook" the other day.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gams

and when non-spanish people pepper spanish words into conversation..."mucho dinero" "hasta manana" "amigo" "no problemo" etc.....very 80s thing to do.
same with surfer expressions.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> and when non-spanish people pepper spanish words into conversation..."mucho dinero" "hasta manana" "amigo" "no problemo" etc.....very 80s thing to do.
> same with surfer expressions.


"mucho dinero"
That's a line from WKRP (which was late 70's early 80's...) Herb said "Mucho Dinero", to which Jennifer (ahhhh... Jennifer... and Bailey for that matter) said, "Herb, in Spanish 'mucho dinero" means 'very money'!".

She was right!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Cad


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> in Spanish


Reason that the Chevy Nova didn't do well in Mexico


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Cad


last time I heard that word:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's all bitching man.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sock it to me!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

democracy


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

austerity


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

High/Deaf said:


> Transparency.
> Accountability.
> 
> Still used, all but meaningless now.


"The trouble with us in America isn't that the poetry of life has turned to prose, but that it has turned to advertising copy."
Louis Kronenberger


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> 'you're welcome' replaced with 'no problem'.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

heterodoxy


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Kasten “ a closet like desser/cabinet popular in the 18th century “ my grand parents have one in the Downstairs bedroom. I’m assuming it’s an original piece since the house was built in 1885 by his uncle,father and grandfather if I recall correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


>


you guys get "no problem" from a cashier?
Shit, I'm lucky if they just put down the phone and give me their undivided attention for 30 secs to cash me out.

Heres one for the ******* crowd that I dont hear any more...: Fuckin' A....whatever that means.

EDIT: so red-neck without the hyphen is censored but fuckin isnt?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> you guys get "no problem" from a cashier?
> Shit, I'm lucky if they just put down the phone and give me their undivided attention for 30 secs to cash me out.
> 
> Heres one for the ***** crowd that I dont hear any more...: Fuckin' A....whatever that means.
> ...


well, I can't speak to the Toms experience but my local cashiers and are fairly friendly and don't get weird when I use fucken-A to end our groceries for debit card and air miles exchange


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some word meanings have changed......used to be to smash something meant to break it. Not any more.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

gay was happy


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> gay was happy


Yeah, "The Gay 90s" took a bit of a twist over a century.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, "The Gay 90s" took a bit of a twist over a century.


Most problematic lyric I know of. From "My Old Kentucky Home" second line:'Tis summer, the ******* are gay.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ash tray


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Phone jack


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

land line (which I still have)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dialup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Dialup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


300 baud


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Money in the bank


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll tape that (as in record it).


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

How many know the difference between a jack and a plug?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Waldo97 said:


> How many know the difference between a jack and a plug?


I hope Guitar players would know . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Waldo97 said:


> How many know the difference between a jack and a plug?


You don't plug off.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lingchi


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Punch Buggy and Conker. No hitbacks on those.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Side 2 / Side B


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Waldo97 said:


> How many know the difference between a jack and a plug?


About as many as know the difference between cement and concrete. Even Tom Clancy screwed that up in his otherwise excellent novels. 


Don't get me going on accuracy v precision, which is best left as an engineering exercise.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Every single adverb 

TG


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

High/Deaf said:


> About as many as know the difference between cement and concrete. Even Tom Clancy screwed that up in his otherwise excellent novels.
> 
> 
> Don't get me going on accuracy v precision, which is best left as an engineering exercise.


"There's no sense in being precise when you don't even know what you're talking about."
John von Neumann


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Education 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Education


replaced by indoctrination.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Freedom and liberty, I’m just kidding. But reading through this thread it’s starting to feel like some of the political is spilling out and people are forgetting that words are not videos or cartoons


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Punch Buggy and Conker. No hitbacks on those.


I don't know if anyone who hasn't spent time in England would know what a conker is. I believe it's still a very common word there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I don't know if anyone who hasn't spent time in England would know what a conker is. I believe it's still a very common word there.


Anyone who had a Chestnut tree and some string around knows what conkers are. For some reason I'm thinking they were mentioned in a TH Lawrence book....which was English, true but we played them as kids. There was also a game with hard plastic balls that was out around the time of lawn darts.....I think that one got banned.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Constabulary.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

serve and protect ?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

monkey wrench


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Free


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Anyone who had a Chestnut tree and some string around knows what conkers are. For some reason I'm thinking they were mentioned in a TH Lawrence book....which was English, true but we played them as kids. There was also a game with hard plastic balls that was out around the time of lawn darts.....I think that one got banned.


That game was hard on the knuckles...we used to heat those chestnuts up to rock-hard, probably would be required to wear a full face shield and protective gloves now or they would not let you play.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> That game was hard on the knuckles...we used to heat those chestnuts up to rock-hard, probably would be required to wear a full face shield and protective gloves now or they would not let you play.


You aimed for the knuckles? Depending on who you were playing with and where the various parents were, the whole body was fair game. A lot of the time we would just drill thru the seed, peel and all. Those spikes could hurt. After a while it was hollowing out the Chestnut, making a stem from a reed or taking the lead out of a pencil and hitting the ashtrays in the truck or car and having a smoke. Took a bit of practise to not smoke too much of the Chestnut.
I think it was in the '70s that they brought out Clackers which was two tempered glass or plastic balls on a string that could be easily modified to be used as Conkers when you didn't have a Chestnut tree handy. They used to explode. 
Another game that used to be around is Bunnock.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Anyone who had a Chestnut tree and some string around knows what conkers are. For some reason I'm thinking they were mentioned in a TH Lawrence book....which was English, true but we played them as kids. There was also a game with hard plastic balls that was out around the time of lawn darts.....I think that one got banned.


"Clackers"


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Carpet sweeper


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

allthumbs56 said:


> "Clackers"


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

French letter


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

application (I may have done this but hey.......)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

LanceT said:


> Or worse-"no worries"


Or " no wuckin' furries" or the abriveiated "no wuckers" (Australian slang)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

ol' 58 said:


> slacks (dress pants)






For the "Stax of Slacks" start at 4:40...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My grandmother always said slacks.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Clandestine


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Tv dinners


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Tv dinners


But not the concept of eating in front of the TV... or any screen.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll have to look the next time I'm grocery shopping and see if you still can get old school tv dinners.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> see if you still can get old school tv dinners.


They're now called frozen dinners.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I'll have to look the next time I'm grocery shopping and see if you still can get old school tv dinners.


You mean something like this?








You still can and the beans still taste as bad as they used to. About the only difference now is most of them are oven or microwaveable so no foil and they don't say "TV Dinner" on them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Poontang


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> You mean something like this?
> View attachment 354501
> 
> You still can and the beans still taste as bad as they used to. About the only difference now is most of them are oven or microwaveable so no foil and they don't say "TV Dinner" on them.
> View attachment 354502


all you can eat Golden Corral right there. compliments to the chef


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

hosebag


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Poontang


I disagree. It is alive and well with me and my goofball friends


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I disagree. It is alive and well with me and my goofball friends


Sometimes shortened to Poon. Depending where you are it might be Puta or Putain tho Poon usually doesn't involve a money transaction.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wang dang sweet poontang
Wang dang sweet poontang

That Nadine, what a teenage queen
She lookin' so clean, especially down in between
What I like
She come to town, she be foolin' around
A-puttin' me down as a rock-and-roll clown
It's all right

Wang dang sweet poontang
Wang dang sweet poontang

Wang dang, what a sweet poontang
A-shakin' my thang as a rang-a-dang-dang in the bell
Ooh, baby
She's so sweet when she yanks on my meat
Down on the street you know she can't be beat
What the hell

Wang dang sweet poontang
Wang dang sweet poontang

All right, baby
You see what I got here in my hands
I got it right in my hands
It's for you, baby
I think I'm gonna yank on it one time
Look out

Wang dang, what a sweet poontang
A-shakin' my thang as a rang-a-dang-dang in the bell
She's so sweet when she yanks on my meat
Down on the street you know she can't be beat
What the hell


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Way to go Ted.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Little Red Corvette was pretty dirty too...but it was more poetic and a slightly more subtle.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A tanner and thruppence.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a phrase that is not slowly dying, but cold and dead:

sticks and stones will break my bones, but words will never hurt me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> here is a phrase that is not slowly dying, but cold and dead:
> 
> sticks and stones will break my bones, but words will never hurt me.


Words hurt. Ow.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> but words will never hurt me





allthumbs56 said:


> Words hurt. Ow.


They get one doxed and cancelled now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> here is a phrase that is not slowly dying, but cold and dead:
> 
> sticks and stones will break my bones, but words will never hurt me.


The whips and chains part still lives on tho.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> The whips and chains part still lives on tho.


it comforts me...there are some folks you can count on to deliver. i knew when i posted, that someone would say similar, and my money was betting on you


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> it comforts me...there are some folks you can count on to deliver. i knew when i posted, that someone would say similar, and my money was betting on you


If it's good enough for a song, why not.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Little Red Corvette was pretty dirty too...but it was more poetic and a slightly more subtle.


try "Darling Nicky" from the Raspberry Beret Album...





__





Prince - Darling Nikki lyrics | LyricsFreak






www.lyricsfreak.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Gut string


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Gut string


Cat gut.
If PETA were around in those days, eh?!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

When I was a kid the farmers in this area used a term when measuring distance called a "rod" . I believe it was 17ft. IIRC.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Cat gut.
> If PETA were around in those days, eh?!


PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont even know to call it when an artist releases a bunch of new songs...we used to call it a record, album, cd.....now what? none of those seems quite right.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> When I was a kid the farmers in this area used a term when measuring distance called a "rod" . I believe it was 17ft. IIRC.


16.5 feet (or 1/4 of a chain ... 66 FT )


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I dont even know to call it when an artist releases a bunch of new songs...we used to call it a record, album, cd.....now what? none of those seems quite right.


Now they seem to say 'dropped' a lot. And if they mean a 'load', it's often appropriate.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I dont even know to call it when an artist releases a bunch of new songs...we used to call it a record, album, cd.....now what? none of those seems quite right.


A lot of kids today don't understand the experience of listening to a new album, and not knowing what it's like before hand, as well as holding the physical album, reading the liner notes, seeing the pictures, etc. It was an experience.

Or if there was a band or artist that you liked, and you saw they had a new album in a record store and you didn't know that before you walked in. You bought it knowing it was a total leap of faith.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> A lot of kids today don't understand the experience of listening to a new album, and not knowing what it's like before hand, as well as holding the physical album, reading the liner notes, seeing the pictures, etc. It was an experience.


they don't need to, things change



butterknucket said:


> Or if there was a band or artist that you liked, and you saw they had a new album in a record store and you didn't know that before you walked in. You bought it knowing it was a total leap of faith.


and then find out that the album is all filler. don't miss that at all


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> they don't need to, things change
> 
> 
> 
> and then find out that the album is all filler. don't miss that at all


Buy better albums


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Buy better albums


thats the beauty, I don't have to.., anymore


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't have to use the album to clean the seeds out of the weed anymore and don't miss that either.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> thats the beauty, I don't have to.., anymore


I dont know if thats a beauty actually. It just motivates them to keep aiming for saccharin sweet hooks to repeat over and over ad nauseam for the next "hit"...but not much depth in song writing. Its all a repetitive monotone.

I know Im a dinosaur from the 80's and I do enjoy *some of the pop hits of today, but one of the things I miss about music is the album I could listen to from end-to-end that had a variety of songs that covered a range of emotions, stories and ideas....Pyromania, Operation Mindcrime, The Joshua Tree, Master of puppets etc. The "perfect album" is what "musicians" should strive for...not just a viral hit, like Gangnam Style, or BTS.
I truly think thats a gap in this generations view of music. its a quick hit of crack vs a weekend bender with good weed.
And maybe thats whats few and far between...musicians...theyve been replaced with "stars".

Im not an angry old man on this topic. Im a sad one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I dont know if thats a beauty actually. It just motivates them to keep aiming for saccharin sweet hooks to repeat over and over ad nauseam for the next "hit"...but not much depth in song writing. Its all a repetitive monotone.
> 
> I know Im a dinosaur from the 80's and I do enjoy *some of the pop hits of today, but one of the things I miss about music is the album I could listen to from end-to-end that had a variety of songs that covered a range of emotions, stories and ideas....Pyromania, Operation Mindcrime, The Joshua Tree, Master of puppets etc. The "perfect album" is what "musicians" should strive for...not just a viral hit, like Gangnam Style, or BTS.
> I truly think thats a gap in this generations view of music. its a quick hit of crack vs a weekend bender with good weed.
> ...


there was and always will be shitty pop music. there was and always will be vapid 'stars' offering a shallow 'groovy beat' on the music scene. few albums, across a very large field, were actually great from start to finish. the rest is nostalgia. I first picked up 80's music, then 70's, yea, some good stuff but eventually you realize you skip forward too many times. just easier to buy singles, and now just build playlists based off a single song from your library. you can hear 24 other new to me bands that may be to my liking or just ok but I wouldn't have ever had a chance to hear and certainly wouldn't commit to buying an entire album from them. it isn't a fight, just a new option. .., like a microwave or LED lighting


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

When I bought albums, I would sometimes enjoy the 'B' side more than the radio release song.
eg; flipside of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I dont know if thats a beauty actually. It just motivates them to keep aiming for saccharin sweet hooks to repeat over and over ad nauseam for the next "hit"...but not much depth in song writing. Its all a repetitive monotone.
> 
> I know Im a dinosaur from the 80's and I do enjoy *some of the pop hits of today, but one of the things I miss about music is the album I could listen to from end-to-end that had a variety of songs that covered a range of emotions, stories and ideas....Pyromania, Operation Mindcrime, The Joshua Tree, Master of puppets etc. The "perfect album" is what "musicians" should strive for...not just a viral hit, like Gangnam Style, or BTS.
> I truly think thats a gap in this generations view of music. its a quick hit of crack vs a weekend bender with good weed.
> ...


I was listening to an episode of "Ozzy Speaks" on his Sirius XM channel. He released an album during the lockdowns. He discussed the approach about releasing blocks of songs at once in the modern era. He said "in the early days" you made a whole album. Some songs you knew were going to be hits, some were for yourself. He said now that no one buys the whole thing, you look at each song differently. Is this the one people will download?? or this one?? 

I don't have a lot of "modern-music" in my collection. One of the only current bands I track/collect is Metric. They release hard copy, really good LP's. I've stopped listening to playlists as well. I missed the entire listening experience. I bought a second turntable and put it on the main floor. I play vinyl cover to cover when I'm putzing around the house or cooking. Sometimes if I know I'm going to be in the kitchen a while, I go through the LP's chronologically from one artist. The other day I went on a mid-Sabbath kick. Master of Reality, to Vol 4, to Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, to Sabotage. (Yes, I was alone in the house). It was a great musical ride.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> there was and always will be shitty pop music. there was and always will be vapid 'stars' offering a shallow 'groovy beat' on the music scene. few albums, across a very large field, were actually great from start to finish. the rest is nostalgia. I first picked up 80's music, then 70's, yea, some good stuff but eventually you realize you skip forward too many times. just easier to buy singles, and now just build playlists based off a single song from your library. you can hear 24 other new to me bands that may be to my liking or just ok but I wouldn't have ever had a chance to hear and certainly wouldn't commit to buying an entire album from them. it isn't a fight, just a new option. .., like a microwave or LED lighting





laristotle said:


> When I bought albums, I would sometimes enjoy the 'B' side more than the radio release song.
> eg; flipside of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.


Ya, sometimes it was the hidden gems that had the staying power more than the big hit.

Vadsys right, we gloss over the fact that our own generation (whichever one you were in) also had shitty pop one-hot wonders (barbie girl, groove is in the heart, my sharona, tainted love etc from my generation).
Not every album was "The wall" or whatever.
Im just not sure that this generation has much more than that though.
And while not every album was brilliant end to end, the treasure hunt to find one, was so satisfying. Its almost too easy for this generation to get their music fix...there was value in the hunt, not just the catch, in getting exposed to different kinds of songs on an album, you got a deeper connection with the artists. Today, the catch is spoon fed to them by the entertainment industry, using a lot of the same songwriters which is why theres a certain sameness to the music. Its all just background for the dancing.
"back in my day"...you could have Madonna, michael jackson, prince, the cure, depeche mode and Def leppard, Poison or GnR all on the same top 40 chart. Where is that musical diversity on todays charts?

re: your exploration of 70's, 80's etc music, Vadsy, to some extent "you had to be there". Music is meant for a certain time period. When you go back retrospectively to hear it for the first time, its harder to "feel it". Some of it, just doesnt make sense any more (I cringe when I hear some of the lyrics to my old hair metal favorites now). I missed Led zeppelin, janis Joplin etc first time around. Rediscovering it in the 80's, 90's, was awful. The production was so terrible compared with the standards I grew up with (Mutt Lange, Bob Rock etc) and it just sounds like out of tune guitars and cats mating in alleys surrounded by creepy junkies watching them.

Its not just music, its all entertainment...if you didnt see "Christmas Vacation" when it first came out, its going to seem corny and slapstick...but for those that saw it in original run, its somehow different. nostalgia is forgiving. Its why I shrug my shoulders when I hear the generation older than myself gush about how great the original SNL shows were, and how every cast after sucked. Seeing "Rosanna rosannadanna", the coneheads, 2 wild and crazy guys, "im chevy chase and your not" etc has me scratching my head about what they think was so funny about that. It seems stupid. And I know younger generations probably feel the same about the Will Ferrell skits from my generation. They like Pete Davidson (?!). The best SNL cast? whichever one was on when you were in your teens/20's.

apologies for the rambling.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Ya, sometimes it was the hidden gems that had the staying power more than the big hit.
> 
> Vadsys right, we gloss over the fact that our own generation (whichever one you were in) also had shitty pop one-hot wonders (barbie girl, groove is in the heart, my sharona, *tainted love* etc from my generation).


I really like _Tainted Love_!!! Mostly the extended version when they cover the Supremes (after their cover of the Gloria Jones)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ya, sometimes it was the hidden gems that had the staying power more than the big hit.
> 
> Vadsys right, we gloss over the fact that our own generation (whichever one you were in) also had shitty pop one-hot wonders (barbie girl, groove is in the heart, my sharona, tainted love etc from my generation).
> Not every album was "The wall" or whatever.
> ...


we still have great albums being released but the industry focus is on the Grandes and the Drakes, etc. I think it is where you choose to look


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Its all just background for the dancing.


Or 'soundtracks for videos'. And I think the whole video era has had a bigger impact on music than we tend to acknowledge. Especially now that almost everyone has a video device carried with them at all times. Plain audio is a different kind of experience from A/V. Similar to how books are so different from movies.

I've been reading the last while about this whole 'social audio' thing blowing up. Maybe it will help plain audio make a comeback. One can only hope.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I really like _Tainted Love_!!! Mostly the extended version when they cover the Supremes (after their cover of the Gloria Jones)


lol...Me too! And I really like "Cotton-eye Joe" and "Cake by the ocean" as well. 
But what_ else_ have they done?

even a broken clock is right once (or twice) a day


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Or 'soundtracks for videos'. And I think the whole video era has had a bigger impact on music than we tend to acknowledge. Especially now that almost everyone has a video device carried with them at all times. Plain audio is a different kind of experience from A/V. Similar to how books are so different from movies.
> 
> I've been reading the last while about this whole 'social audio' thing blowing up. Maybe it will help plain audio make a comeback. One can only hope.


videos are something my generation has to take the blame for. 
Strangely, other than where you watch them, im not sure theyve changed that much in all these years.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Just a Gigolo... I missed that one! I wonder what the people he spoofed thought of it all?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Don't have to use the album to clean the seeds out of the weed anymore and don't miss that either.


Now we rejoice when we find a nice big cabbage looking seed! 
How times change.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, times have changed, the weed we got back then was not very refined
The 60s and 70s:








People today are more into the refinement::


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> When I bought albums, I would sometimes enjoy the 'B' side more than the radio release song.
> eg; flipside of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.


Wasn't that just In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida Pt II ?

I usually liked the songs off of albums that didn't get the radio play, the non-hits, the chancier, experimental recordings. No such thing as that anymore. 

Music isn't a better / worse thing, it's a like / don't like thing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Wasn't that just In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida Pt II ?
> 
> I usually liked the songs off of albums that didn't get the radio play, the non-hits, the chancier, experimental recordings. No such thing as that anymore.
> 
> Music isn't a better / worse thing, it's a like / don't like thing.


Exactly.
Everyone knows the hits on Extremes PornoGraffitti...but I think I spent way more time listening to their 3 Sides to every story CD that didnt have a single hit on it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Exactly.
> Everyone knows the hits on Extremes PornoGraffitti...but I think I spent way more time listening to their 3 Sides to every story CD that didnt have a single hit on it.


Same with Queen. No radio hits until Sheer Heart Attack. I enjoy Queen I and II more than that album, although NATO and DATR were stellar as well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When someone says they love Black Sabbath, but really only loves the Big Three (Iron Man, War Pigs, Paranoid) but kinda knows a few others... 

Me: Master of Reality is a great album!
Other Dude: is that the one with Sweet Leaf?
Me: Vol 4 is a great album!
OD: is that the one with Changes?
Me: Sabbath Bloody Sabbath is their absolute best, and most complete album!
OD: uhhhh... what's on that one again? 

There are plenty of bands where their most popular really is their best, but not always.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Couple more that are off the radar for some.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Symptom of the Universe is probably thee very first Thrash song.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> "_Haberdashery_". Someone sent a You-Tube vid of a guy (I guess) doing a concert in a men's clothing store. The song "I Have No F**ks to Give". I said, strange topic for a tiny concert in a haberdashery. She said "uhh, what?"
> I've been told often I "talk like an old person". (I'm 47) It was clarified, that "Not that you are old, you talk like people in olden times did".
> 
> Not sure that's better.


The Queens English


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, times have changed, the weed we got back then was not very refined
> The 60s and 70s:
> View attachment 356179
> 
> ...


I don’t know about you, but I was getting primo Colombian red bud or amazing sensi from Humboldt CA in the 70’s. Not disputing the quality of today’s weed, but it doesn’t come close the the stuff I used to get.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I don’t know about you, but I was getting primo Colombian red bud or amazing sensi from Humboldt CA in the 70’s. Not disputing the quality of today’s weed, but it doesn’t come close the the stuff I used to get.


I used to think that way. Nah... the weed today is far more potent than the ones before and I'm talking about thai sticks, sensimillia and all that stuff. There are certain strains that have higher THC. And when you get to the concentrates, it even gets stronger. Concentrates have at least 70% THC. From what I have read, a gram of shatter, is produced from at least 7 grams of flowers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Outhouse!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Chito said:


> I used to think that way. Nah... the weed today is far more potent than the ones before and I'm talking about thai sticks, sensimillia and all that stuff. There are certain strains that have higher THC. And when you get to the concentrates, it even gets stronger. Concentrates have at least 70% THC. From what I have read, a gram of shatter, is produced from at least 7 grams of flowers.


I can smoke shatter til the cows come home and don’t really get buzzed. At least not in the same way. There is something about that old fashion imported weed that put you in another world. Even the AAAA stuff doesn’t do that for me. Honestly, I don’t usually want to get that “stoned” when I smoke, so I’m ok with that. I just don’t buy the “it’s not your dads weed” argument. I was smoking way better weed in the late 70’s.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lola said:


> Outhouse!


Maybe in your world…. My buddy has a cabin. No hydro, not running water. Well, that’s not all true. We constructed a rain barrel system to feed the tap for a sink. So I guess, no flushing toilet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think most of the names guys had for girls have gone extinct….chick, broad, dame etc.

the love generation words are done as well…hip, groovy, etc.
last night my daughter and I were talking about rock groups, and the tragically hip came up while watching YT. She innocently asked “…did they get their name from when one of them was in the hospital with a broken hip?”


----------

